# honda EB6500 honda generator



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm working on a honda eb6500 generator, the problem is that it will idle good on auto throttle, but when i plug something in the generator it stalls out right away. But if i take it off auto thottle it works but the engine misses could anyone help?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you have a carburetor issue. I would remove the carburetor and give it a complete cleaning. Remove the bowl and float and needle, remove the main jet and make sure all areas are clean and that the main jet is open and free of debris. Then i would take the idle screw and turn in clockwise counting the turns until it bottoms out. Then turn counter clockwise and remove. Below where the idle screw is located is the pilot valve remove this and clean this area well. use compressed air and blow out any and all openings. reinstall all parts as needed and using the count of turns for the idle screw set the screw to those turns. reinstall the main jet,float and bowl. reinstall the carburetor to the generator, make sure it has fresh fuel and test. Low end idle should be around 2800 rpms and high end no load should be 3750 rpms (this will produce 120v @ 60 cycles). The cleaning should correct the stalling and the miss. You may need to clean this carburetor deeper with a soak if this does not work. Any issues pm me....


----------

